# Up to what year Porsche seats fit into our cars?



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I have my eye on some really nice 2005 cayman S seats and some nice 997 seats! Any help would be greatly appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

986/987 and 996/997 fit and have same runners as TT seats. You'll need to run electrical for their seatback...east two wire. Heat is a different issue and not so easy.

My Boxster seat install: http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-interior-mods/porsche-boxster-sea/

cheers.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks man! What makes the heated part so hard if you don't mind me asking


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Thanks man! What makes the heated part so hard if you don't mind me asking


Regarding the difficulty, I'm only passing on "hear-say" as mine are not heated so I have not attempted it.. 

The Porsche heated seats/switch has 3 setting: high, lo, on/off. Our TT heated seats have multiple setting and as I recall, the switch is a rheostat of some type. The difficult part is wiring up a switch of some type....hell, it may actually be easy but I don't have the electrical expertise to say yes.

b.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Is there a link somewhere of pictures of all the porsche seat types that fit?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

SteveAngry said:


> Is there a link somewhere of pictures of all the porsche seat types that fit?


Steve,

I don't think so but a quick look at any 986/987 or 996/997 on ebay will have seat pics as Porsche puts the same ones in them. 

The Boxster seats below are are the standard style for both series. Sport seats have a slightly more agressive bolster for the seat back and bottom, but the style is basically the same with only slight differences in pattern of the quilting. 

Here's pics of the two I've had in mine.

GT3:



















Boxster: 




























cheers.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

I have 2007 Cayman S seats in my roadster, I didn't wire 'em up, but figuring out the wiring the seat position wasn't hard, since I had to get them in, and then adjust them 

however, I did NOT do the seat heat...wasn't worth burning my car down. I hardly used it in the TT seats anyway


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I found a pair of cayman sport seats that are heated! but I really want the heated seated seats just for functionality. What resistors did you guys use for the airbag harness and the heated seat harness? Thanks for all the help!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I found a pair of cayman sport seats that are heated! but I really want the heated seated seats just for functionality. What resistors did you guys use for the airbag harness and the heated seat harness? Thanks for all the help!


I don't know about the heat, but for airbag, use a 4.7ohm. If you can’t find a 4.7 ohm resistor, two 10 ohm resistors (not shown) wired in parallel (resulting in 5 ohms resistance) will suffice. Push the two ends of the resistor into the holes as shown. I also wrapped this connector with electrical tape after i installed the resistor so ensure the resistor would not work its way out under normal driving conditions. Some have also added a small zip-tie to secure it.










cheers


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

nice man thanks :beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> nice man thanks :beer:


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Here are the seats I'm going to pick up this weekend. They have the hard shell on the back :thumbup: I'm going to try and wire the heat up as well on these:sly:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Nice. Sport seats.

cheers.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> Nice. Sport seats.
> 
> cheers.


Thanks! Hey man quick question, does it matter which 4.7ohm resistor you use? Is there a specific one? :thumbup: As in what watt? 1/4, 1/2,1or2


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice find Skeet! Will go well with your custom flat bottom steering wheel!!

Would like to check the car out when you're finished.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Thanks! Hey man quick question, does it matter which 4.7ohm resistor you use? Is there a specific one? :thumbup: As in what watt? 1/4, 1/2,1or2


TBH, I don't know but probably 1/4watt. I got mine from BlackfnTTruck (he had spares) on QW three year ago. Ping him.

cheers.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

paullee said:


> Nice find Skeet! Will go well with your custom flat bottom steering wheel!!
> 
> Would like to check the car out when you're finished.


I think so as well! Anytime man:thumbup: I will try and post some pics up



TTC2k5 said:


> TBH, I don't know but probably 1/4watt. I got mine from BlackfnTTruck (he had spares) on QW three year ago. Ping him.
> 
> cheers.


 Thats what I was thinking...I will give him a shout :thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Sooo no more building the stock seats ?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Well here are the seats back at home and ready for install!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

lucpost said:


> Sooo no more building the stock seats ?


I love them but I got a great deal on these and could not pass it up! I will be taking pictures and putting them up for sale!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I love them but I got a great deal on these and could not pass it up! I will be taking pictures and putting them up for sale!


hmmm too bad were not closer. text me pics.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

lucpost said:


> hmmm too bad were not closer. text me pics.


Luc i dont mind driving a few hours to meet you if you decide you want them :thumbup:

I will send you pics as soon as I get back home! Ill just shoot them to your phone :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Guys here are my brand new seats that I got custom made that are now for sale!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Finally installed! Horrible pics but you get the point!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

Which seats did you install?
Any mods to the seat rail?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Mykal said:


> Which seats did you install?
> Any mods to the seat rail?


I installed a set of 997 sport seats!

No mods to the seat rails they bolt right up :thumbup:

Wiring is a bitch though


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice Skeet!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

paullee said:


> Very nice Skeet!


Thanks bro :thumbup:


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

Where did you get that steering wheel, I like it.


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

Love the way these seats look in the car! Are they actually thinner or lower? Do they make getting in and out easier? I'm sure that flat bottomed wheel helps.


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

jaxtt said:


> Love the way these seats look in the car! Are they actually thinner or lower? Do they make getting in and out easier? I'm sure that flat bottomed wheel helps.



Also, did you bother with getting the heat to work in these?


----------



## Mr.sakr (7 mo ago)

TTC2k5 said:


> I don't know about the heat, but for airbag, use a 4.7ohm. If you can’t find a 4.7 ohm resistor, two 10 ohm resistors (not shown) wired in parallel (resulting in 5 ohms resistance) will suffice. Push the two ends of the resistor into the holes as shown. I also wrapped this connector with electrical tape after i installed the resistor so ensure the resistor would not work its way out under normal driving conditions. Some have also added a small zip-tie to secure it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello my friend so you are using this resistor in a way not to have the airbag light on the dash !
So what if i want to get the air bags working as the old ones ?


----------

